# what clean up crew can I have?



## 1uke (6 Oct 2009)

I have a fare amount of algae and a few plants rotting a little. I was thinking adding some snails or something to help keep things clean but think my fish might eat them. 
Fish List:
Clown Loaches
RTBS
Angels
Neon Tetra


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (6 Oct 2009)

1uke said:
			
		

> I have a fare amount of algae and a few plants rotting a little. I was thinking adding some snails or something to help keep things clean but think my fish might eat them.
> Fish List:
> Clown Loaches
> RTBS
> ...



1uke

Loaches will eat small snails, oto's will eat brown algae and Platties will munch on algae as well.

Regards
paul


----------



## 1uke (13 Oct 2009)

Been reading and it seems some people have apple snails living with young clown loaches fine so going to give that a try! Whats the worst that can happen


----------



## rawr (13 Oct 2009)

Be careful what Apple snails you go for, I think some aren't too plant friendly. Nerite snails are great algae eaters if you want snails, and I think they'll be fine with your current stock.


----------



## 1uke (13 Oct 2009)

rawr said:
			
		

> Be careful what Apple snails you go for, I think some aren't too plant friendly. Nerite snails are great algae eaters if you want snails, and I think they'll be fine with your current stock.



Just received some apple snails and hope there the good sort and dont eat my plants!! Now you have me worried.


----------



## Egmel (13 Oct 2009)

1uke said:
			
		

> rawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're the good ones, my green tank will attest to that...





However I'm not sure how long they'll survive with the loaches, but maybe they'll breed and and provide a live food source for your loaches.


----------



## 1uke (14 Oct 2009)

Wow Love your tank everything looks so healthy!! My loaches are only babies and the snails you supplied are massive just what I wanted and almost the same size as the loaches lol. So far the loaches havent even really noticed the snails and think there to dumb to know there a food source (fingers crossed). The snails went straight to work and I love them such nice colours etc. Thankyou!!


----------

